

Ask HN: Best practices for "reminding" clients they have an unpaid invoice? - KleinmanB


======
cd34
Statement mailed with finance charges attached. Phone calls to accounts
payable to ask where payment is. Phone calls to your contact making sure
everything was delivered and acceptable - you're just trying to determine why
payment has been delayed.

Personally, the phone call to accounts payable usually works. If not, the
phone call to your client contact usually gets it resolved.

Refusal to do more work until past invoices are paid or mentioning that you've
got to postpone development on their project for other paying clients (this
can backfire).

We also have an automated system that sends out reminders - our response is
usually, yes that is an automated process, but, while you're on the phone....

------
bradfordw
I'm fond of putting a horse head in their bed.

~~~
KleinmanB
I did too, but everyone knows that horses are more expensive in the Fall.

